# Calling a show in French?



## mhrinko (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I am a new member to this forum, although I have read a few posts in the past. 

Anyway, I thought that you guys might be just the right ones to pose this question to. I am SMing a show in Montreal and Vancouver next spring, so naturally I am brushing up on my french to make travel and general communication just a bit easier. 

Most of the load-in and advance could be handled with rudiments and some english, but what if the show needs to be, or would be better off being called in french??

Here are my major questions.

1. What is the structure of a theatrical cue in french?
2. Stage directions in french?
3. Spot thingies like frame and iris and fades?
4. Where can I learn more about production vocabulary and lingo in french?


Has anyone else been in this situation? 


Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Footer (Sep 23, 2009)

My 2 c's... unless you know the language well I would not call the show in a language you don't know inside and out. I would push the venue to provide english speaking technicians OR get a good translator. The Olympics have been calling shows with translators for a good amount of time. There are plenty of bilingual technicians out there, cirque hires them by the dozen. I would just hate for something show related to get "lost in translation".

If you don't get much of a response here, you might want to head over to BlueRoom.org and post there. Its a U.K. based forum, they might have a bit more input into this subject.


----------



## cprted (Sep 23, 2009)

I would call the Montreal venue and find out what the language of business is first. If they're accustomed to working in English, there's nothing to worry about.

If you do need to work in French, I might give NTS a call. They make their Anglo students work a Francophone show and vise versa. I would imagine they have a good primer on theatrical bilingualism you might be ablt to get your hands on.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 23, 2009)

mhrinko said:


> ...
> 1. What is the structure of a theatrical cue in french?
> 2. Stage directions in french?
> 3. Spot thingies like frame and iris and fades?
> ...


See the website theatrewords.com: Blog and buy the book. And/or see the translation engine at search. Even if you don't call the show in French, knowing key phrases may make your job easier and endear you to the cast and crew.


----------



## NickJones (Sep 23, 2009)

If something goes wrong and you are calling the show you aren't able to explain it it could all turn to merde.
Nick


----------



## Kelite (Sep 23, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> knowing key phrases may make your job easier and endear you to the cast and crew.



And get you a beer when the TD buys a round for the crew at St. Hubert's!

Les rtisseries St-Hubert

(It's worth dropping in for their chicken and draft!)


----------



## FatherMurphy (Sep 23, 2009)

Reminds me of a european circus act that toured through here years ago- everyone with the show had been together so long, all of them were at least quad-lingual. Questions would be asked with english verbs and spanish nouns, answers would come back with the first half of the sentence in french and the second in german - quite hard to track. They weren't used to multi-channel intercom, everyone was on the same line, so light cues were in english, flyrail in french, sound in italian, etc. If you understood a cue, you did it.

Moral of the story - communication relies on clarity. Use whatever language everyone can understand. Do what you can to learn their language, but don't worry too much about it. If you're going into a professional road house, you're probably not the first less-than-fluent-in-french road person they've worked with.


----------



## rapscaLLion (Nov 16, 2009)

Recently did a backstage tour of one of Cirque du Soleil's touring shows. Incredible. I have to say those who spoke English as a first language were definitely not the majority, including among the technicians (many of whom had definite French accents). But either way, Cirque's policy is to call all their shows in Canada and around the world in English. There has to be a common agreed upon language so that any events/problems that occur outside of the normal cue list can be dealt with quickly and efficiently. Any confusion could result in physical danger to the cast and crew under the right circumstances! Definitely call in the language you know!


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 16, 2009)

Footer said:


> The Olympics have been calling shows with translators for a good amount of time.



I'd argue the Olympics are a slightly different ball game. They are so rehearsed it's not funny and the crew have been there for weeks / months. And time code is king on the Olympics. But there is also a need for translators for any country where English is not the first language because there is a core group of technicians who seem to pop up at most Olympics around the world, it can get to be a very specialised skill set at the very pointy end of production. If you become known as one of the ones appropriately skilled you thus can work on games for any country.

Even in Beijing there were overseas techs in certain key roles. (Audio designer, Lighting control systems design, Comms...) Vancouver will see that even more - just look at who the executive producers are on the ceremonies...


----------



## cprted (Nov 16, 2009)

Chris15 said:


> I'd argue the Olympics are a slightly different ball game. They are so rehearsed it's not funny and the crew have been there for weeks / months.


No kidding. The load-in for the Vancouver Opening Ceremonies on Feb 12 starts Dec 28th and the actor/dancer rehearsals started a week and a half ago.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd be happy to help. 

Contact me after LDI and I'll tell you all about it, including the St. HUBERT chicken call.


----------

